# Texas Wildfires - Central Check In



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for all of our Texas friends who are anywhere near the wildfires. Please stay safe and evacuate if you need to. And check in with us if you can to let us know that you and yours are safe.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you Mary for your thoughfulness. Here is a map of the TX fires. My location is 60 miles West of Shreveport, LA, just below I-20.

Fire Activity


There unfortunately is no sign of rain in the near future.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We consider Austin home (I am from East Texas where a # of the fires are burning) and we have many friends in the area where things are burning. Please pray for safety for our dear family & friends!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are going out for all who are in Texas! Anyone who might be in harms way..please don't take chances and get to safe area!

So ironic how some parts of the country are deluged with water and other areas such as Texas need rain so very badly!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

There are none close to me right now, but I have a friend in Bastrop who does not know the status of his home right now. Last I heard the fire was three blocks from his house.

The winds are calmer today, so hopefully the firefighters will be able to get ahead of the fires.

Everyone stay safe.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Saying prayers that all stay saferayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I have family in Ft. Worth and Dallas. Praying the fires will stop and RAIN!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying that the fires are soon under control and extinguished and that it rains in Texas. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*we need rain!!! Please pray that we get rain soon!!*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for rain. It's a shame it'll be raining here all week and not there.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for all that are near the fires. After the AZ fires earlier this summer that sent all the smoke into NM and some fires of our own, I know this isn't fun.

And my Texas friends -- we've had a few minor thunder showers from the moonsoon season here in NM -- not tons of rain, but finally a little. I'm trying to send it your direction.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sending prayers to those in the areas of the wildfires and who have family and friends in those areas. rayer: Fire is so terrifying and so fast. I once got caught in a grass fire spreading on our farm growing up and it put the fear of God into me as far as fire goes ever since. Please stay safe. I've been offline all weekend and yesterday - is Brit okay?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

We had an over abudance of rain today, I wish I could have transferred it out to Texas. So horrible that people are losing their homes. I am wonderfing about Brit's daughter (Cosy's Mom) and how she is faring. She had to leave her home......Prayers will be said for our Texas people!!!:heart:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

As far as Longview, TX area, it's just smokey today. I think they faired ok. It did get close to a frined's home outside Longview, about a mile away from her house.

I'd rather have a hurricane or even a tornado scare - it's hit/miss with them, but a fire is pretty complete devastation. I have to admit, I was really afraid to go to bed last nite. I checked the news about 4:30 a.m. just to be sure everything was ok.

We are not due rain til end of NEXT week...and experience tells me, it'll never get here. Yesterday I saw big cacti plants dying, you know it's pretty dry and crispy when the cacti are dying!!!!

Huge 100 yr old oak trees are brown, everyone hoping they just went dorment to save energy, not dead.

Thanks folks for all your prayers and concerns.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Saying many, many prayers for all of you. Be safe. Def praying for rain for Texas.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

To all of our friends in TX please stay safe & praying for much needed rain to curtail the destructive fires.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I live in East TX...fires all around, but none directly in our vicinity, thankfully. My neice lives in Bastrop and does rescue there---she had 7 dogs, but since the fires began the number has grown to 18 and several cats as well. They are currently 3 miles from the fire line and have their car packed awaiting evac orders, which they hope don't need to come. They have also opened their spare bedroom up for displaced area residents to stay that have already had to be evac-ed. We are praying this gets under control ASAP.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Keeping everyone in my thoughts - and am praying for rain.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

almitra said:


> I live in East TX...fires all around, but none directly in our vicinity, thankfully. My neice lives in Bastrop and does rescue there---she had 7 dogs, but since the fires began the number has grown to 18 and several cats as well. QUOTE]
> 
> Sandra, I've been thinking about you, I know the fires are around your area too. I can't imagine staying when fires are a mere 3 miles away!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh I'm so worried about all of you. :smcry: Please, please take care and don't take any chances. A few minutes ago I was watching our local news here and a man was on who was in the WTC on 9/11. He said he heard an announcement to evacuate...after the first (other) tower was hit. He immediately left and when he got to one of the sky floors (44th floor I think) someone with a bullhorn was telling everyone to go back to their offices. He didn't listen and evacuated. He lost 23 people in his company and no one else in his company heard that announcement!! I keep wondering if it was a message he heard in his head or from God, but it really drive home to trust your instincts and not take chances. :smootch:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope everyone is safe and thing improve soon. Take care!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

....He immediately left and when he got to one of the sky floors (44th floor I think) someone with a bullhorn was telling everyone to go back to their offices. He didn't listen and evacuated. He lost 23 people in his company and no one else in his company heard that announcement!! I keep wondering if it was a message he heard in his head or from God said:


> I heard about the order to return to their offices too. Had it been me, I wouldn't have returned. I wish they hadn't made that terrible mistake. I can't imagine telling people to return when the building next to you had such disaster!
> 
> I was in Maryland at the time this happened, had just buried my Aunt the day before. I was to fly home American, of course, couldn't do that, not that I wanted to get on a plane.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I heard about the order to return to their offices too. Had it been me, I wouldn't have returned. I wish they hadn't made that terrible mistake. I can't imagine telling people to return when the building next to you had such disaster!
> 
> I was in Maryland at the time this happened, had just buried my Aunt the day before. I was to fly home American, of course, couldn't do that, not that I wanted to get on a plane.
> 
> ...


Claire - wow - a ride with a stranger. Talk about not listening. But really those were extraordinary times and I think there was just such a feeling of helping out anyone, whether you knew them or not and feeling like we were all one was really what made you accept that ride. And he BOUGHT a car. Yikes but I know there were no rentals. I thought you were going to say, "I had Truffles with me so I knew I saw safe." :HistericalSmiley: Yes our fierce guard dogs. :thumbsup: I can't believe you haven't flown again. :huh: That event has changed so many things in our lives. :smcry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> almitra said:
> 
> 
> > I live in East TX...fires all around, but none directly in our vicinity, thankfully. My neice lives in Bastrop and does rescue there---she had 7 dogs, but since the fires began the number has grown to 18 and several cats as well. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, yes, my address actually is Henderson, but I live on a private lake 20 miles outside Henderson! You probably can guess what lake that is.

I have to admit, I don't know too much about Henderson proper, I hardly ever go there, except when I need to go to that bank.

I chose to live up here, from Houston. I love the area and love being an adopted Texan!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you have a web-site I can check. I am actually outside of Henderson (Hwy. 79), but I have family all around! They are not overly communicative like I am! LOL


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Claire - wow - a ride with a stranger. Talk about not listening. But really those were extraordinary times and I think there was just such a feeling of helping out anyone, whether you knew them or not and feeling like we were all one was really what made you accept that ride. And he BOUGHT a car. Yikes but I know there were no rentals. I thought you were going to say, "I had Truffles with me so I knew I saw safe." :HistericalSmiley: Yes our fierce guard dogs. :thumbsup: I can't believe you haven't flown again. :huh: That event has changed so many things in our lives. :smcry:


 I know it was a risky thing to do but the guy was a musican from AZ and I just wanted to get off the East Coast. Between NY & DC, and reports of terrorists in Balto where I was, I was anxious to get out of there. I believe I would have felt different if I was sitting on my lake in E. TX, but I was in the middle of everything. I'm not afraid of flying, but I admit, I am afraid of terrorists. Now, the crap the TSA makes Americans go thru to fly just isn't worth it. For me, everyday I'm on my lake is a vacation!

This guy was very nice, even shared his snacks with me. By the time we got to Arkansas, it was getting toasty and with no a/c, Truffles was starting to overheat. I asked if he'd stop and let me get in the backseat with her to be a little cooler where the sun wasn't blasting in, he did and even offered for me to put her in his cooler of snaks, "just try to keep her from tinkling on them"....now, that's a nice guy! I did put a thin towel over his snacks and laid her on it to cool off....worked!

When we got on the road I requested his license, called my daughter in MO and gave her his license # & name. I told her if she didn't hear from me, to report this - she replied, "oh yeah, mom, with all the FBI has to do, I'm sure they have time to look for you."...ha ha ha.

Flying was a favorite thing for me, the Aunt I buried the day before was a pilot with her own private plane I flew with her tons of times and belonged to Civil Air Patrol in earlier days. This experience tho did something to me, being so close to it.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Malt Shoppe said:


> I know it was a risky thing to do but the guy was a musican from AZ and I just wanted to get off the East Coast. Between NY & DC, and reports of terrorists in Balto where I was, I was anxious to get out of there. I believe I would have felt different if I was sitting on my lake in E. TX, but I was in the middle of everything. I'm not afraid of flying, but I admit, I am afraid of terrorists. Now, the crap the TSA makes Americans go thru to fly just isn't worth it. For me, everyday I'm on my lake is a vacation!
> 
> This guy was very nice, even shared his snacks with me. By the time we got to Arkansas, it was getting toasty and with no a/c, Truffles was starting to overheat. I asked if he'd stop and let me get in the backseat with her to be a little cooler where the sun wasn't blasting in, he did and even offered for me to put her in his cooler of snaks, "just try to keep her from tinkling on them"....now, that's a nice guy! I did put a thin towel over his snacks and laid her on it to cool off....worked!
> 
> ...


That is an interesting story! My daughter lives in Ruston, LA so I travel through East Texas (I-20) often. We're even thinking of moving that direction when I retire in 4 years and 4 months - NOT THAT I'M COUNTING!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

We'd love to have you move out this way someday Glenda.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> That is an interesting story! My daughter lives in Ruston, LA so I travel through East Texas (I-20) often. We're even thinking of moving that direction when I retire in 4 years and 4 months - NOT THAT I'M COUNTING!


 I am only 60 miles West of Shreveport. Not sure where Ruston is, but have heard of it.

Glenda.....many people (especially from Houston) retire here. I absolutely love this area; people are so friendly and it has hills, lots of greenery and light on traffic. Hope you decide on this area....love to have you!!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Do you have a web-site I can check. I am actually outside of Henderson (Hwy. 79), but I have family all around! They are not overly communicative like I am! LOL


Sandi,
My website is http://www.picturetrail.com/l.claire 
So, you are south of Henderson, I take it. That's walking distance!!!
My email addy is on the top of my website writeup, love to hear from you.


----------



## Judy York (Feb 9, 2021)

almitra said:


> I live in East TX...fires all around, but none directly in our vicinity, thankfully. My neice lives in Bastrop and does rescue there---she had 7 dogs, but since the fires began the number has grown to 18 and several cats as well. They are currently 3 miles from the fire line and have their car packed awaiting evac orders, which they hope don't need to come. They have also opened their spare bedroom up for displaced area residents to stay that have already had to be evac-ed. We are praying this gets under control ASAP.


What a wonderful person your niece in Bastrop is. Must be new harder city laws for animal abuse in Bastrop. Too many YARD DOGS not in their yards... No shelter for their dogs or so many in Kennels or tied up 24/7. Question is WHY do you have a dog?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

10 years ago?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> 10 years ago?


Haha...im glad you said and not me 🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️


----------

